# Kühler für Ryzen 7 5800X



## <Phoenix> (5. November 2020)

Moin!
Es passen ja weiterhin alle AM4 Kühler die bis dato auf den Markt gekommen sind auf die neuen ZEN3 CPU's

Gibt es da Einschlägige Empfehlungen?
Aktuell tendiere ich zu Dark Rock4 oder Scythe Fuma 2

Jemand etwas anderes anzubieten?

Ich mag es im Idle leise, es darf bei last aber auch hörbar sein.

MfG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. November 2020)

Kannst du beide nehmen  

Mugen 5 oder Brocken 3 wären Alternativen.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Habe den Fuma2. Schätze nur der Noctua ist besser. Allerdings auch fast doppelt so teuer.
Beim Fuma habe ich noch ordentlich Spiel. Er kühlt wirklich sehr gut und leise. Montage auch einfach.
Baumaße beachten wegen Platz zur Gehäusewand


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. November 2020)

Ist der Fuma so viel höher als Vergleichbare?
Aktuell im Gehäuse auf Intel Sockel steht ein Katana 2 mit 15cm Höhe der Fuma 2 ist mit 15,5 angegeben. Gefühlt habe ich da noch reichlich Luft


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. November 2020)

Brocken 3 reicht locker wenn es keine Platzprobleme gibts,ich verwende den auf einem 3900X und die Ryzen 5000 CPU,s haben den gleichen TDP Werte.Und eine gute WLP wie die MX4 und das passt schon.


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. November 2020)

Dann bleibe ich hier bei Altbekanntem. Fuma2 wirds.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2020)

Würde ein Noctua NH U12S auch für einen Ryzen9-3900X/5900X ausreichen, oder dafür besser den NH U14S?
Wie groß werden da die Unterschiede bei Prime95 zwischen beiden Kühlern ungefähr ausfallen, bleibt man unter 70°C?


----------



## Rasha (10. November 2020)

Ich werde meinen Noctua NH-D15 nehmen...der kühlt bis zu 200 Watt runter, die CPU wird mit 105 watt tdp angegeben und kann auf 142 watt kommen (schätz mal im turbo oder sowas). Der basst  Aber ich habe auch nur einen 5800X bestellt, der morgen ankommen wird. Der 5900X hat paar Kerne mehr meine ich.

@Tim1974 Da müsstest du mal auf der Website von Noctua schauen, ob der Kühler das schaffen würde. Noctua stellt für alle in Frage kommenden Kühler aber ein kostenloses Upgradekit für den AM4 Sockel bereit, welches du über deren offizielle Homepage anfordern könntest (du musst aber Kaufbeleg der CPU und des Kühlers beilegen, steht alles dabei). Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 12er oder der 14er da dabei waren. Die 15er sind definitiv dabei und gerade der Neuste (nach 2019) hat dieses Kit schon beiliegend.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2020)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 12er oder der 14er da dabei waren. Die 15er sind definitiv dabei und gerade der Neuste (nach 2019) hat dieses Kit schon beiliegend.



Hab ich schon gemacht, aber das ersetzt eben keine praktischen Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler und besagter CPU und sagt auch nichts darüber aus, wie heiß die CPU bei Prime95 oder ähnlich rechenintensiven Anwendungen wird und bei welcher Lüfterlautstärke.
Desto schwerer der Kühler, desto mehr zerrt am Board, bei Erschütterungen, Transport oder ähnlichem, darum möchte ich den besten Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Gewicht finden und das wäre entweder der Noctua NH U12S oder halt maximal der U14S.

Selbst habe ich übrigens momentan einen ARO M14 auf meinem Ryzen5-2600@stock, damit komme ich bei Prime95 maximal auf etwa 63°C und bin noch nichtmal bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.
Aber der ARO M14 wird nicht mit der nächsten CPU kombiniert, mir gefällt die Montage und Verarbeitung an einigen Punkten nicht so gut wie die von Noctua, auch wenn das in der Praxis keine Rolle spielt und er ja offensichtlich gut kühlt, ist aber auch ein ganz schöner Brocken, viel schwerer ist der NH U14S auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Rasha (10. November 2020)

Naja ich denke ich werde am Wochenende erstmal die Ryzen mit Prim 95 so 15 Minuten beschäftigen. Hoffe, dass der gute Tray das durchhält, vorausgesetzt er trifft morgen ein. Kann dann mal schreiben.

Ich schätze aber doch bei den AMD CPUs so 60-80 grad. Zumindest war es bei dem Phenom damals so. Die Ivy Bidge turtelt ja auch meist zwischen 60-70 Grad unter Volllast, ist allerdings nen 4-Kerner.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2020)

Mit einem Phenom kann man das ja sicher nun gar nicht vergleichen!

60-80°C ist auch eine große Spanne, 80°C sind bei Extremtests aber vermutlich auch noch völlig in Ordnung.
Interessant wäre wie heiß die dickste Zen3-CPU wird, die noch boxed mit dem Wraith Prism ausgeliefert wird, wenn man diesen montiert und eine Stunde Prime95 LargeFFTs durchlaufen läßt.


----------



## Rasha (10. November 2020)

Natürlich nicht, aber das dementsprechende Pendant bei den Intels hatte damals deutlich weniger Temperaturlast für den Kühler. Ich glaube das hat sich nicht allzusehr geändert. Hier im Forum hab ich zeitweiße aber auch von 80 Grad beim Ryzen 7 5800x gelesen, glaube ich...

Aber ich teste das eh meist eine Viertelstunde aus, dann hat man eigentlich schon einen konstanten Wert. Das entwickelt sich immer nach weniger als 10 Minuten zu einem Punkt, an welchem der Kühler effektiv gegenkühlt und die Erwärmung der CPU quasi stehen blieb.

Wie gesagt, ich werds eh austesten  Melde mich dann, wenn a) der Rechner hochfährt und läuft (inkl. Win 10) und ich Prime mal angeschmissen habe  Da es eine Tray- CPU bzw Unboxed-Variante ist, werd ich den mal durchchecken, auch wenn ich mir da bzg Alternate wenig Sorgen mache. Die schicken nur die Besten raus.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2020)

Rasha schrieb:


> Aber ich teste das eh meist eine Viertelstunde aus



Ich habe früher manchmal 2-3 Stunden Prime durchlaufen lassen, manchmal sogar parallel noch Furmark dazu, aber ich sehe da heute auch keinen Sinn mehr drinn, außer man will Energie verschwenden und den Raum auf diese weise heizen.  
15 Minuten oder vielleicht 30 Minuten sollten auch reichen, damit Prime alle Tests ein- oder mehrmals durchläuft und die Temperaturen steigen dann nur noch sehr gering, weil sich natürlich über Stunden auch das gesamte Case aufheizt und sogar die Umgebungsluft um den Tower herum wärmer wird, es gibt dann noch geringfügige Steigerungen der Kerntemperatur, aber die kann man normalerweise vernachlässigen.



Rasha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich werds eh austesten  Melde mich dann, wenn a) der Rechner hochfährt und läuft (inkl. Win 10) und ich Prime mal angeschmissen habe



Gut, ich bin gespannt! 
Aber was stärkeres als der NH D15 ist mir unter den Luftkühlern eh nicht bekannt, der wird sich dabei vermutlich sogar noch langweilen.



Rasha schrieb:


> Da es eine Tray- CPU bzw Unboxed-Variante ist, werd ich den mal durchchecken, auch wenn ich mir da bzg Alternate wenig Sorgen mache. Die schicken nur die Besten raus.



Ich würde immer nur boxed kaufen, egal ob ein Lüfter dabei ist oder nicht.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (12. November 2020)

Ich schließe mich hier mal an.
Der Fuma 2 kommt für mich nicht in frage da mein Ram nicht drunter passt (G.Skill Trident Z RGB)
Ich habe zur zeit den Dark rock Pro 4 drauf.Im idle und mit prime  sind die Temps Gut .
Wenn ich aber Cinebench 23 durchlaufen lasse erreiche ich 90°C bei maximal 60% lüfterdrehzahl.
Im Gaming bei Battlefield V erreiche ich 80°C.Verwendet habe ich Arctic Silver 5 WLP.
Nun frage ich mich ob der Noctua NH D15 Chromax Black das besser kann oder ob ich zum Downblower greifen soll.
Mein 3700x ließ sich selbst mi t dem original Cooler unter 70°C halten trotz Leistungsoptimierung auf etwas über 3800X niveau.
Drum habe ich den Dark Rock TF2 ins Auge gefasst oder den Noctua NHC14s.
Wobei mich der Bequiet optisch mehr anspricht da schwarz und der Noctua in Silber mit kackbraunem Lüfter.
Preislich sind sie nahezu gleich.

Gehäuse ist das Dark Base 700 mit 3x140mm vorne und 1x 140mm hinten sowie oben.


----------



## Morlokai80 (12. November 2020)

Unter den Fuma 2 passt eigentlich sogut wie jeder Speicher weil der Kühler leicht versetzt ist. Ich hab auch den Gskill und da gibts 0 Probleme. Im Cinebench r20 kommt mein 5800x auf max. 85 °C


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (12. November 2020)

Ah,ok ich hab wohl ein falches Bild angeklickt.Nun habe ich gesehen daß er komplett neben den Ram Bänken ist
.
CineBench *23* macht einen 10 minuten Loop um das throttling einzubeziehen und lastet anscheinend mehr aus als Prime 30.3
Gibts irgendwo Kopatibilitätslisten?Möchte nicht den Kühler Bestellen und zuücksenden müssen weil er nicht passt.
Ich schau mir auch mal entsprechende Tests und Reviews an.Möchte ihn ganz gerne in Action sehen  und ein Bild von der Optik machen.
Bei welcher Drehzahl hast du die Temperatur?
Wie hoch boostet deine CPU? Meine liegt bei 4,85GHz und 4,625 Allcore unter Prime.
Anscheinend fängts bei den CPUs an wie bei den Grafikkarten daß der Boost höher ist als angegeben


----------



## Rasha (12. November 2020)

Der Ryzen 7 5800x nach etwa 15 Minuten Prime. Die Temperatur war zum Schluss extrem stabil, wie ich sagte, 60-80 Grad. 77/78 hatte er die ganze Zeit unter Volllast mit einem kurzen Ausreiser (für eins zwei Sekunden) auf die 80 Grad. Dazu ist das Gehäuse leicht offen, da ich ne Plexiglashalterung für einen Kühler absägen muss, den ich eh nich benutze. Die Taktrate war mir erstmal egal, ich wollte wissen, wie das temperaturmäßig bei ihm aussieht.

Als Kühler habe ich die Standartversion des NH-D15 benutzt, allerdings mit dem Mountingsystem für AM4 - also die neuste Version von 2019.

Im Idle bei Windows gurkt er so bei 30-36 Grad bei mir rum


----------



## MyticDragonblast (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin gespannt!
> Aber was stärkeres als der NH D15 ist mir unter den Luftkühlern eh nicht bekannt, der wird sich dabei vermutlich sogar noch langweilen.


Der U12A performt beim Ryzen sogar besser als der D15 wegen der Heatpipes. Die Wärmedichte ist wegen der Chiplets schon ungewöhnlich hoch; Igorslabs hatte dazu ml einen Test. D15 ist eher was für Heizplatten mit geringerer Wärmedichte(Intel), da schlägt die Kühlfläche den Wärmeabtransport. Der D15 ist nur länger leise wegen der großen Lüfter.
Echte Wachablösung steht aber wohl erst mit dem Nachfolger des D15 an, der ja leider verschoben wurde.


----------



## Rasha (12. November 2020)

Naja der Nh-D15 leistet für mich dennoch ne extrem gute Arbeit...fürn 8-Kerner mit nem hohen Takt is das scho stark. Vorallem da die CPU ja noch Tray ist bei mir. Interessant wären allerdings mal TEsts mit dem U12A.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2020)

Ist der Noctua U12A vom Kühler her identisch mit dem U12S und unterscheidet sich nur durch einen weiteren Lüfter von diesem?

Also der U12S wäre mein Favorit, er ist nicht so schwer, nimmt wenig Platz in Anspruch und ist ganz sicher ein hervorragender Kühler, ich meine damals als Ryzen gelauncht wurde mal gelesen zu haben, daß der Noctua U12S der Referenzkühler für die ersten Tests schlichthin war, das wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben.

Mir ist der höhere Preis für Noctua jedenfalls künftig egal, der Einbau und die Gesamtqualität, selbst die mitgelieferte WLP ist einfach so gut bei Noctua, daß es mir jeden Euro wert ist.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (13. November 2020)

Der U12A hat 7 statt nur 5 Heatpipes, und 2 der teuren NF-A12x25 Lüfter als Push-Pull Konfiguration.
Leistungsmäßig spielt der eher in der 140mm-Doppelturm-Liga; die Lüfter sind PCGH-Referenz. Mit nur einem Lüfter ist der schon so gut, dass vergleichbare Kühler schlechter sind, und mit 2 auf AIO-Niveau, was Ryzen betrifft.
Das Problem ist beim Ryzen-Chiplet-Design der Wärmeabtransport bevor Drosselung auftritt und die guten Heatpipes schaffen hier das bisschen Mehrleistung was bei anderen Kühllösungen fehlt. Die Anordnung der Heatpipes ist beim U12A im Gegensatz zum D15 auch optimal, da der 5800X meines Wissens nach ein 8Kern Chiplet enthält: Der D15 ist bei nicht gedrehtem Einbau(geht drehen überhaupt bei dem Platzverbrauch?)nur mit einer Seite der Türme gut thermisch verbunden, die andere Seite des Kühlturms muss über die Bodenplatte oder den Turm selber Wärme aufnehmen. Beim U12A sind die Heatpipes quasi quer und so wird der Turm gleichmäßig mit Hitze versorgt. Gut niemand spielt den ganzen Tag Prime95, aber im Worstcase gibt es da offenbar nichts besseres.
Braucht weniger Platz und hat das für den Prozessor bessere technische Design. Bei einem heißen Intel wäre der D15 besser wenn der reinpasst.

Testlinks:
PCGH Test
Igorslab-Test


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2020)

Also kann man auch sagen, daß der U12A mit nur einem Lüfter auf einem AMD 12-Kerner besser ist als der U14S mit einem Lüfter auf der gleichen CPU?


----------



## MyticDragonblast (14. November 2020)

Wahrscheinlich, auch wenn die Drehzahl dann vermutlich etwas höher ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Tendentiell würde ich da aber lieber den NH U14S nehmen, der ist doch mal eben etwa 33 Euro günstiger, auch nicht wirklich schwerer und wenn er auch nicht nennenswert schlechter kühlt und dabei durch den größeren Lüfter auch noch leiser ist...?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2020)

Grösserer Lüfter ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit leiser.
Gut eingestellt gibts da kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Ok, aber ist der U12A wirklich diesen satten Preisaufschlag von etwa 32 Euro gegenüber dem U14S wert?
Soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat der U12A eine Heatpipe mehr als der U14S, dafür hat der U14S vielleicht mehr Kühlflächer weil er höher baut?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2020)

Einfach U12S nehmen. 
So viel schlechter als der U14S ist der nicht. 
Der U12A ist schon aufgrund der Lüfter wesentlich teurer.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (15. November 2020)

In der Lüftkühlungswelt sind die Unterschiede nur marginal und das kleinste bisschen Mehrleistung ist nur durch enormen Aufwand zu erzielen. 1 °C weniger ist schon enorm. Da muss man schon mit überlegener Fertigung von Heatpipes oder kleinen Anpassungen am Lüfter arbeiten.
Bei Wasserkühlungen gibt es weitaus billigere Methoden die Leistung zu pushen: Wassermenge erhöhen, Radiator vergrößern, Lüfter aufdrehen. Gedeckelt ist die Leistung auch da bei langen Lastperioden durch die Radiatoroberfläche, aber welcher Nutzer merkt das, wenn das Wasser bei kurzen lasten nicht mal warm werden kann.

Willst du das beste: U12A (Ryzen) oder D15 (Intel). Willste ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis oder passen bestimmte Modelle nicht in dein Gehäuse nimmst du halt kleinere Modelle(bei manchen passt der Ram nicht unter die Lüfter und die Lüfter können nicht frei montiert werden, bei manchen hat das Mainboard ein bescheidenes Layout, dass die Grafikkarten zu nah am Sockel sitzen etc.). Soll auch Leute geben die wollen nur pechschwarze Kühler oder mit RGB, das schränkt die Auswahl auch ein.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, aber ist der U12A wirklich diesen satten Preisaufschlag von etwa 32 Euro gegenüber dem U14S wert?


Wie überall kostet das letzte bisschen Leistung unverhältnismäßig viel mehr, ist aber bei Luftkühlung auch mit enormem Entwicklungsaufwand verbunden. Wenn der U14S in das Gehäuse passt dann sollte der vollkommen ausreichend sein. Tipp: Auf der Noctua-Seite gibt es bei jedem Kühler eine Liste für welche Szenarien(Stock/OC) der Kühler geeignet ist. Schau da einfach nach. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt Noctua sein, im Endeffekt kochen alle nur mit Wasser und im mittleren Preissegment gibt es tonnenweise Markenhersteller mit guten Produkten; Noctua profitiert nur stark vom Halo-Effekt der Top-Produkte, die zugegebenermaßen technisch gesehen konkurrenzlos gut sind.


----------



## IncAlk (19. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute,

hab hier mal bisschen gelesen, da ich mir den 5800x bestellt habe.
Habe aktuell den beQuiet Pure Rock (erste Generation) im Einsatz, wollte den auch gern weiter benutzen.
Jetzt fand ich unterschiedliche Angaben zur Kühlleistung (130 Watt und 150 Watt).
Reicht der nun? Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe im Vorhinein und sorry fürs "Wiederbeleben" des Themas.
Grüße
IncredibleAlk


----------



## Apfelkind (19. Dezember 2020)

Schraub den drauf und schau, wie heiß deine CPU bzw. wie laut dein Lüfter wird. Dann weißt du es. Passieren kann da nichts. Und wenn er nicht reicht, bestellst du dir einen der üblichen Verdächtigen:
Mugen 5, Dark Rock 4 (Pro), Fuma 2, Brocken 3...
Kosten alle ähnlich viel, kühlen alle top.


----------



## IncAlk (19. Dezember 2020)

Jo, ich danke dir. So mache ich das erst einmal. 
Sollte ein anderer her müssen, dachte ich auch schon an den Brocken 3.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## ich111 (20. Dezember 2020)

Temperaturen der Ryzens bitte nicht mit denen von Intel vergleichen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/alkis-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.577623/


----------

